# What is USC Film School's Acceptance Rate?



## Film School Questions (Jan 10, 2022)

According to data from the over 3,300 film school applications in our database the current FilmSchool.org acceptance rate for USC film school is 29% for undergrad, 25% for MFA Film Production, 24% for MFA Writing for Screen & Television, and 25% for Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA).

Fo more acceptance rate statistics, data, and demographics of accepted applicants such as film experience, GPAs, age, undergraduate degree, and more see the pages linked below:


USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA) Acceptance Rate






30%

Admitted
7   out of   23   Admitted



70%

*Not Admitted*
16   out of   23   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) Acceptance Rate






27%

Admitted
98   out of   365   Admitted



24%

Waitlisted
87   out of   365   Waitlisted



49%

*Not Admitted*
180   out of   365   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




USC Cinematic Arts - Writing for Screen & Television (MFA) Acceptance Rate






25%

Admitted
55   out of   218   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
9   out of   218   Waitlisted



71%

*Not Admitted*
154   out of   218   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




USC Cinematic Arts - Peter Stark Producing Program (MFA) Acceptance Rate






29%

Admitted
38   out of   132   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
19   out of   132   Waitlisted



57%

*Not Admitted*
75   out of   132   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



For excellent advice on how to get into USC, read our interview with a USC Admissions Committee member:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






For more information and help please check out the application threads in the forums below:






						Application Year Threads (MA/MFA)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "AFI Screenwriting 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Application Year Threads (BA/BS)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "NYU Tisch 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck!


----------

